# Painting trelisses



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Bloody hard work.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Bloody hard work.


Tedious - especially if your are going for one of those trendy colours that need two coats.

Womens work.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Summer Sage, really girly colour. Mrs B can carry on without me


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Yeah


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Really?


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm out of touch, wassat then?


----------



## sTTu (May 7, 2002)

> I'm out of touch, wassat then?


Oh f**k !!!!! now he's got a catch phrase ! ;D

sTTu


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

sTTu,

welcome to the forum, mate.... Mike's had too many catchphrases to remember...... this is the latest in a long line..........


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I'm out of touch, wassat then?


----------

